# Soapy Sunday! Tried some firsts!



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

I finally got around to using my clays! First time using clay as a colorant. I used pink, and red. First time using indigo as well. Also my first pencil line is in there. Can't wait to see how I did on that! 




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 3, 2013)

Oooh, I'm looking forward to cut pics.  I have a bunch of natural colorants, including clay, on order.....


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

eyeroll said:


> Oooh, I'm looking forward to cut pics.  I have a bunch of natural colorants, including clay, on order.....



Eyeroll I am so happy with them! I added them to my lye water and what you see is what you get. No crazy morphing! I'm just thrilled. I have green, yellow, and purple also and can't wait to use them! And the indigo was great too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Nov 3, 2013)

That is really pretty soap, I cannot wait to see the cut bars.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations on several "firsts"! The soap is very pretty! Did you scent it?


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks great. Can't wait to see it cut


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Congratulations on several "firsts"! The soap is very pretty! Did you scent it?



Yes, I did Hazel! I used BB's Herbal Essence. It's a dupe of the shampoo by Clairol. It smells amazing and clean and spot on if you know what that shampoo smells like! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

Vaguely I know what it smells like. I used to use Herbal Essence shampoo in the 70s. That's showing my age!


----------



## kazmi (Nov 3, 2013)

Pretty!!  I always forget about using a clay in my lye water to color.  Added it to my to-do list so I don't forget next time.  Can't wait to see cut pics.


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 3, 2013)

I remember Herbal Essence too!  But I was really really young in the 70's. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

Hahaha! I had to google because I had no idea that the Herbal Essence I remember from the 90's was actually a remake of one Clairol had in the 70's. It was discontinued and then they brought it back recently in 2013 so when I saw that BB had the dupe I HAD to try it. One sniff and it brought me right back to 1995  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

evilnurse said:


> I remember Herbal Essence too!  But I was really really young in the 70's.



Oh yeah! So was I! I should have said my mother used it on me.


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, that what happened to me too. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 4, 2013)

That is so pretty!  I love the top!  Can't wait to see what it looks like once it is cut.


----------



## Saswede (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful!  I like what clays add to the soap - especially rose clay - so I'm sure that you'll enjoy using them!  Look forward to seeing the cut soap.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## cerelife (Nov 4, 2013)

I never thought to add clays/colorants to my lye water! Do I understand correctly that this is for a more uniform color without the "speckles"?
Your soap looks great and I can't wait to see it cut!
I don't order much from BB, but I might have to check out the Herbal Essence FO. I remember it from the 90's as well; but I DO remember a shampoo from the late 70's/early 80's called "Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific" ....that stuff smelled SOOO good!! Anyone else remember that one?


----------



## TVivian (Nov 5, 2013)

cerelife said:


> I never thought to add clays/colorants to my lye water! Do I understand correctly that this is for a more uniform color without the "speckles"?
> Your soap looks great and I can't wait to see it cut!
> I don't order much from BB, but I might have to check out the Herbal Essence FO. I remember it from the 90's as well; but I DO remember a shampoo from the late 70's/early 80's called "Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific" ....that stuff smelled SOOO good!! Anyone else remember that one?



Hi Cerelife! 

   I have no idea what made me add the clay to the lye. I guess I figured because the water is already there and warm and if the color was going to get crazy it would do it in the lye? I dunno.. But it turned out pretty good I think and not speckly. I made two more batches today with purple and yellow clays. I'll post pictures tomorrow! 
I remember "gee your hair smells terrific"! I also remember Prell.. Wish I could find the scent for that lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 5, 2013)

Great tip on adding clays directly to the lye water -- I love the simplicity!  I too remember all of those shampoos.  Wasn't one of them green??


----------



## renata (Nov 5, 2013)

What a pretty top! Can't wait to see the cuts


----------



## yadonm (Nov 5, 2013)

Very nice!  I have clays and never know what/how much to use.  I'm just going to take the plunge.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kikajess (Nov 7, 2013)

That's a gorgeous minty-green. I never imagined indigo could do that. Nice! The pink salt is a beautiful embellishment.


----------



## renata (Nov 8, 2013)

TVivian, I'm sure your sunday soaps are already cut  We want some pictures!


----------

